

New Internet Explorer 7 Tax - jimsteinhart
http://www.kogan.com/au/blog/new-internet-explorer-7-tax/

======
untog
Silly publicity stunt, obviously. But the heartening thing I'm taking away
from this is that it isn't an Internet Explorer 6 tax.

